# Giesemann T5 HO Bulbs



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I have heard that the Aquaflora bulbs will bring out the red in your plants, but has anyone ever used their Aqua Pink bulbs? Their suppose to bring even a brighter color of red / pink out of your plants. Anyone know if its true or not?

Bulbs link : 39W Powerchrome T5 Fluorescent Bulb - Aquaflora (36 Inch)
39W Powerchrome T5 Fluorescent Bulb - Aqua Pink (36 Inch)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I get good reds with ANY of their bulbs (mind you.... I've only used their Midday and Aquaflora bulbs).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Has anyone tried their pink before?


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Honestly the aquaflora is even too red for me. Im currently running one aquaflora mixed with a lagoon blue and two middays and my plants are growing at a lightning speed and more red than I've ever seen. The combination of the aquaflora and the lagoon blue is a really nice color combo. I find with when I turn my middays on its almost too bright.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm running 1 UVL Red Sun bulb in my 4 bulb Tek fixture. It's pretty red, almost too much actually, but it definitely brings out the reds in plants! You have see in my journal.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

you can try LUMILUX DE LUXE T5 HO 965 series from Osram, more than 90 color rendering index Ra. only one cons side is...you have to get in from US, online.


----------

